# Free - Turbo trainer



## pubrunner (18 Mar 2017)

Hi All,

On a whim, I purchased a Turbo Trainer - many years ago. I used it once and didn't like it. [The fact that I'm a lazy fecker probably hasn't helped].

It has been sitting in my garage unused for the last 10 years . . . . . . . and I know it ain't going to get used - even if I keep it for another 10 years.

For a bit of good karma, I'm offering the Turbo trainer free to the first person who might be able to collect it from either North Shropshire/Wrexham area or Chester area. Failing that, if I can be @rsed to do a Cyclechat ride some time this year, I could bring it with me - I'm happy to hold on to it, if it can't be collected right away.

I don't want to post it - too lazy for that, but I'll stick it in a box if you wish to arrange your own courier to collect it.


----------



## VintageRuby (25 Mar 2017)

i wish i lived closer  if you ever want to ride up to Tow Law i'll take it off your hands


----------

